# Used Potenza tires worth anything?



## Silly Rabbit (Nov 15, 2006)

I just purchased an 05 altima se-r with 14k mile. The stock tires have about 3-4/32 tread left. I live in Indiana and have opted for Avon M550 A/S tires. Is anyone interested in the old set? No notable damage and ride fine. They are the Potenza S03 225/45/18 tires. I just don't see putting them to the curb, if it wasn't winter, I'd run them.
I've already placed the new tire order and would like to know if anyone has interest in the next couple days.


----------



## fugeelala1980 (Dec 28, 2006)

Good choice on the AVONS, i'm also thinking about those too! its a toss up with the Bridgestone Potenza RE960AS Pole Position about $40 difference on tire rack. The stock BStones suck for wet traction. Not so great for dry traction either.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

ur out of ur mind.. the S03 pole position are considered to be one of the best tires out there.. lol do some research!!


----------



## fugeelala1980 (Dec 28, 2006)

cdmorenot said:


> ur out of ur mind.. the S03 pole position are considered to be one of the best tires out there.. lol do some research!!



Being that they are on my car right now, they suck for WET traction..... and haven't even lasted 10k miles. I just clicked over 9k and already needing replacements :loser:


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

they were on my car for 15k miles and i made them sticky everyday and still had alot left high performance summer tires. [KEYWORD] don't expect wet or snow traction from anything less than all season...


----------



## RealDealSE-R (Jan 7, 2007)

cdmorenot said:


> they were on my car for 15k miles and i made them sticky everyday and still had alot left high performance summer tires. [KEYWORD] don't expect wet or snow traction from anything less than all season...


i have yokohama AD07's and they're about 25% better whole-shot traction,15% better cornering and 10% better wet traction .got them from tirerack for 270 ea.


----------

